# Celsius Xtra? New?



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Is this new? I just happened to find it on Bayer's site.
Or is Bayer doing what Bayer does, and replacing WG with Xtra?
They replaced Dicamba with Halosulfuron, and decreased the other 2 AI.

Celsius WG
Thiencarbazone 8.7%
Iodosulfuron 1.9%
Dicamba 57.4%
https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/turf-and-ornamentals-management/golf-course-management/products/celsius-wg
https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-labels/celsius-wg.ashx

Celsius Xtra
Thiencarbazone 4.29%
Iodosulfuron 0.93%
Halosulfuron 10%
https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/turf-and-ornamentals-management/lawn-and-landscape/celsius-xtra
https://www.environmentalscience.bayer.us/-/media/prfunitedstates/documents/resource-library/product-labels/celsius-xtra.ashx

edit to add:
Some googling found this:
https://www.greenindustrypros.com/lawn-care/herbicide/press-release/21614938/bayer-environmental-science-new-celsius-xtra-from-bayer-has-sedge-control-simplifying-weed-management-for-lawn-care-operators
https://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/bayer-celsius-xtra/
https://www.turfmagazine.com/products/new-from-bayer-celsius-xtra-with-sedge-control/
https://sportsfieldmanagementonline.com/2021/08/17/new-celsius-xtra-from-bayer/12939/
and found it for sale on ebay, but I don't see it anywhere else yet:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/203631560304


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like they are making it a little more gentle for the sensitive grasses and making it more effective in sedge control.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I know we haven't cut purchase orders for it yet, not sure of an availability on it.


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

Interesting, Halosulfuron has much better sedge control but at the cost of broadleaf control as compared to Dicamba.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

They also halved the amount of Thiencarbazone and Iodosulfuron, but then doubled the app rate, 7.4oz/A yearly max for WG vs 15oz/A for Xtra.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Has anyone gotten their hands on this? Looks like the elimination of Dicamba could help prevent some turfs from being stunted during use. Might still need something extra for green kyllinga (Dismiss/Certainty) as halosulfuron-methyl doesn't seem to control it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Now the question becomes why would people buy this in instead of Fahrenheit?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> Now the question becomes why would people buy this in instead of Fahrenheit?


Isn't MSM harsh on ornamentals, trees and turfgrass?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Now the question becomes why would people buy this in instead of Fahrenheit?
> ...


I've followed the label and haven't had any problems


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I have enough regular Celsius and Certainty for a while, I don't have the need, but I am interested.


----------

